# Diablo 2 Expansion Set Download



## Flash Shock (18. April 2009)

Heyho!


Naja, ich wollte eben mal wieder aweng Diablo 2 spielen,... Nungut, dann dacht ich mir, ich installiers wieder!
Lief alles gut bis ich das expansion set installieren wollte. Die CD ist einfach zu beschädigt :/

Kann ich mir irgendwo im web legal das expansion set saugen?

Danke schonmal für jede Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


Edit:

Okay, ich habs gefunden, leider funktioniert das Battlenet grad nicht..

Thread kann ruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seph018 (18. April 2009)

selbstgespräche ftw ! ^^
http://eu.blizzard.com/store/browse.xml?f=c:1,c:7 .. dort anmelden und man kann es laden, falls es nicht die Seite ist die du gefunden hast ^^


----------

